

Ask HN: Resume tips for a freshman applying for a software dev internship? - int3

As the title says, I would like some tips. In particular:<p>* Is it worth including the SLOC count for the hobby / opensource projects you've worked on, to show experience working with a large codebase? Or might it reflect an obsession with an inaccurate method of measurement?<p>* In general, is it worth writing about hobby projects that haven't seen any real world use?<p>These are some pointers that I am aware of:<p>* LaTeX resumes are good<p>* Demonstrate a knowledge of version control<p>Any other tips are welcome!
======
arebop
I think the SLOC count will not hurt, although it's less important for open
source projects were I can quickly check things out for myself if I'm so
inclined.

Having done something, even if it never got traction for some reason, is
better than having done nothing. Do list some projects, but if you have some
real winners don't hide them in a jumble of failed or abandoned experiments.

In general, it's good to quantify whatever you can and emphasize with
specifics things you personally have done. Don't be shy about taking credit
for your accomplishments in joint work; be honest but save nuance and modesty
for the interview.

Good luck.

------
swombat
LaTeX resumes are pretty irrelevant, but probably better than a poorly
formatted .doc. HTML is probably better.

Definitely include hobby projects. That's all you've got, and it's your best
way to sell yourself until you get real-world experience. Convey the fact that
you code a lot in your spare time, that you're passionate about coding. If the
project was big, that should be clear without mentioning LOCs.

Basically, you want to convey that:

1) you're smart

2) you're passionate

3) you're a programming geek

If you tick those 3 boxes, any smart hiring manager will call you in for an
interview.

~~~
int3
Thanks for your advice!

Regarding your point about LaTeX (or rather, pdf'ed LaTeX) -- is HTML better
because it is more searchable?

~~~
swombat
It's just less fussy and more likely to be directly related to the work you
might be doing. It shows, by example, that you know HTML. A LaTeX might do you
disservice by getting the impression across that you're an open-source
idealist - whereas an HTML CV will do no such thing.

That's just my opinion though. No doubt if some people read this they will
violently disagree...

